# comment ouvrir un fichier winmail.dat avec un mac OS



## Carl-Maggy (24 Mars 2008)

Bonjour!

Je viens d'acquérir un mac OS.  J'utilise Microsoft Entourage comme messagerie et je n'arrive pas à ouvrir les fichiers winmail.dat.

Au secours......  J'espère que je ne regretterai pas mon achat.


----------



## Alycastre (24 Mars 2008)

Carl-Maggy a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Je viens d'acquérir un mac OS.  J'utilise Microsoft Entourage comme messagerie et je n'arrive pas à ouvrir les fichiers winmail.dat.
> 
> Au secours......  J'espère que je ne regretterai pas mon achat.



Tu parles de quel achat ? Du Mac ou de de Microsoft Entourage ???   
Les fichiers winmail.dat sont de natures diverses, des fichiers textes, des photos ....
A toi de tester avec plusieurs logiciels, TexEdit, Aperçu ou autres.
J'en reçois des fois, montage photo, qui ne s'ouvre qu'avec GraphicConverter ...


----------



## maena (27 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Je sais que ce sujet est censé avoir été abordé de nombreuses fois sauf que je ne trouve rien concernant le problème que je rencontre.
Bon je reçois des PJ en winmail.dat, j'ai téléchargé no more winmail ... sauf qu'il ne se passe rien quand je glisse le fichier .dat sur l'icone ...
J'ai également tenté de changer l'extension en .doc et de l'ouvrir avec textedit, word et aperçu ... c'est illisible ...

Après avoir dézippé le nmw.dmg, j'ai placé le .app dans les applications. Lorsque je double click dessus une icone de forme disque à ejecter apparait sur le bureau. Si je double click sur cette icone j'attéri dans un dossier contenant le .app. J'ai également placé le .app dans le dock et tenter les glisser déplacer sur le .app du dossier Application, du dock et de l'icone disque du bureau ... Il ne se passe rien.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci bien

Maena


----------



## maena (28 Mai 2009)

Vraiment personne pour m'aider ?

Sinon j'ai trouvé un soft qui marche mais qui est malheureusement payant :

http://www.restoroot.com/OMiC/en/index.php


On peut l'utiliser gratuitement pendant 15j.


----------



## Aliboron (28 Mai 2009)

Tu peux essayer TNEF's Enough. Ceci dit, tu devrais surtout demander à ton correspondant de paramétrer son bouzin pour envoyer ses messages dans un format plus "normal". C'est même curieux d'en trouver encore, j'ai l'impression que c'est vraiment passé de mode (ça ne doit plus être le réglage par défaut de Outlook, car je doute que les utilisateurs aient tous spontanément trouvé comment désactiver ce paramétrage).


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

bonjour, 

j'ai déjà eu le cas il y a un certain temps, et si je me souviens bien, je n'ai fait que changer l'extension .DAT en .txt ou .doc, ou ...




Note du modo : Carl-Maggy, comme expliqué dans cette annonce que tu es censé lire avant d'ouvrir un topic &#8230; Au mauvais endroit, cette question doit-être traitée dans le forum "Internet et réseau", et non dans "Applications". On déménage !


----------



## maena (1 Juin 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses.
J'ai envoyé à la personne un lien sur le paramétrage outlook mais je ne peux pas l'obliger à le faire surtout si tous les autres destinataires sous windows ont pris l'habitude de convertir ses pièces jointes avec winmail-oppener... Je dois m'aligner sur la norme de groupe ...

Je vais essayer TNEF's Enough.


----------



## maena (15 Juin 2009)

Ma licence demo omic vient d'expirer, TNEF's Enough.ça marche pas ...
J'ai dowloadé à nouveau le letter opener d'omic histoire de voir si je pouvais tourner sur
des licences demo mais non à moins de désinstaller l'ancien ce que je ne sais pas faire sous
mac os ...

J'ai besoin de pouvoir ouvrir ces PJ pour travailler ...


----------



## Aliboron (15 Juin 2009)

maena a dit:


> J'ai besoin de pouvoir ouvrir ces PJ pour travailler ...


??? Je ne comprends pas trop. Tu as trouvé un logiciel qui marche pour 15 euros. Si tu en as besoin pour travailler tu ne penses pas que ça les vaut ? Si aucune autre solution ne donne de résultat, je crois que tu devrais l'envisager. Ça ou demander à ton correspondant d'envoyer ses PJ dans un format utilisable.


----------

